# Living costs chandiagrh



## kirkw (Jul 23, 2011)

Dear all

In wish to move to Chandigarh . I will rent. How much do I Ned weekly to live comftable like local

Thank

Kirk


----------



## lucky_13 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Cost of Livong in Chandigarh*



kirkw said:


> Dear all
> 
> In wish to move to Chandigarh . I will rent. How much do I Ned weekly to live comftable like local
> 
> ...



Hi,

Cost of Living in Chandigarh depends upon your lifestyle and what you want. After living in Chandigarh in Rented accommodation for last 4 years, i can give few examples 

1.) If you are single and can share accommodation you can live INR 5000-8000 per month with all basic neccesaties TV, AC.

2.) In main sectors of Chandigarh rent is very High for 2 bedreoom on first floor varies b/w 12000-15000.

3.) If you need Independent apartment in socities like sectors of 48,49,50,51 you can get around 15000-18000 very good condition.

Let me know if you need more information, 

Wlcm to chandigarh


----------



## kirkw (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks is that monthly cost and western style new building with aicon etc

Cheers


----------



## gurkirat1425 (Sep 12, 2011)

chandigarh is d best place to live, even when compared to places like canada n australia... i cn probably say dis, cuz i hv spent a quality time at d trio...


----------



## baltej (Sep 18, 2011)

As the living costs are very low in INDIA, most of the costs are quoted in monthly rates. I t is really economic to have quality studies in CHANDIGARH.
Cheers


----------

